# CR-1 Smart Charger



## kevinrcavanaugh (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi

I plugged my Smart Charger in for the first time, the single LED went green then red and now is just flashing green. It stays solid for a second once in a while then starts blinking again. None of the 5 Gas Tank LED's have come on at all. Can someone tell me what's going on.

Thanks,

Kevin C.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Kevin, 

It will take over night to charge enough for the LED's to start lighting up. 

Just let it charge. 

This is correct lighting when you 1st plug in for it to do what yours is doing.


----------



## kevinrcavanaugh (Apr 23, 2011)

I actually had the DTDP switch thrown te wrong way, thanks for the answer and views


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

So maybe it ain't all that smart if you need a switch to tell it what to do?


----------

